# Hosel Rockets



## Kurt92 (Apr 24, 2015)

I've recently developed the shanks and would like to know if anybody can see anything obvious from this DTL slowmo. It's not something new. I experience it every year or so.

Background:

2 Weeks back I shot a PB 82 but was still unhappy with my early extension that I'm finding impossible to get rid of. I went to the practise range and began trying to work on it. In the meantime I developed the shanks that I'm finding incredibly difficult to stop. 3 days after my PB of 82 I shot a 123. the worst I've played since I took up the sport.

I've recorded two swings that to me look very similar but with different outcomes. If anybody can point me in the right direction before I spend some Â£ and get my first ever golf lesson, I'll be eternally grateful.


Videos:

52 Degree Wedge, 115y.

[video]https://youtu.be/smA-uLjcsH0[/video]

8i Hosel Rocket, 115y right 

[video]https://youtu.be/Gw8GZOozV4M[/video]



Cheers:thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 24, 2015)

You're OTT bud.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2015)

Ask Ads749r. He's got a dose of them too


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 24, 2015)

It's the cap!

Back to front results in an ott swing path
Front to back results in an ito swing path 

Basic physics


----------



## Kurt92 (Apr 24, 2015)

That's generally what people say when I tell them I have shanks but I've not suffered with a slice for years now, More often than not I draw a ball as opposed to fading it. Didn't know an OTT swing can draw the ball hence I've not been trying to fix that. 

If I'm definitely OTT then I'll work on that before I get a lesson


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 25, 2015)

An OTT swing can draw the ball, if your club face is closed in relation to your club path, you'll draw the ball. Say you're swinging with a path of 5* to the right, and come 2* OTT that gives you a true path of 3*, your club face can be 2.5* open and you'll still draw the ball, even pull-draw it. With those 2 shots, you definitely came over the top, there's a big movement at the top of the backswing towards the ball, you just need to watch the movement of your head to see that you're coming OTT.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 25, 2015)

OK so this looks like an "anti-slice" position. I bet you have gone between hooks and slices in phases?

Your slices are not coming from your clubface, which you have tried to fix it with here, but from your OTT swing.

See your butt off the club pointing way left? Thats not neutral!

My aim is to start the ball out to the right of target and bring it back to target, to do this I have to swing from the inside (just a little though) with an OPEN clubface, the clubface starting it right, the inside adding the draw.


EDIT: 

Here is the "money shot"






Might need to stand a little further from the ball to give yourself room NOT to go OTT, TBH I would get a pro to help fix that! I needed one to!

A full length mirror and 10 minutes a night helped me though.


----------



## Jabba (Apr 26, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks that the silhouette of your head is the same as Darth Vader?


----------



## Kurt92 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply everyone. 

As an update, I went to the range and tried to feel the club dropping slightly before releasing and hands coming more inside. 

I just played a full round with no shanks so it seems to have worked. I feel a little bit lost with my swing like I'm starting over again so it'll take a while to get back to a consistent swing. 

I'll post a video later of one of my swings from the range and you can decide if it looks better.


----------



## Kurt92 (Apr 26, 2015)

Any better?

I think there's a lot of room for improvement though so I will get a lesson in the near future. :smirk:

I uploaded this one straight from my phone and although I recorded it in slow-mo, it didn't go on Youtube as slow-mo.

Any comments appreciated 

[video=youtube;Yeu5luNKRbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yeu5luNKRbE[/video]


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 26, 2015)

Kurt92 said:



			Any better?
		
Click to expand...

I still see a closed face and taking away outside the ball. You recover it in the last phase of the swing between 9pm and 6pm. I guess this is by forcing the hands out which would explain the shanks!

I could be MILES off as I am no pro but I know my swing and I need to open the face with my body and hips on the backswing and contact the ball from the inside with an open face. My ball path starts a long way right of yours (which looks centre left) and then comes back to target.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 26, 2015)

you maybes able to slow it down using ytube editor.

but looking at the first set of swings to this swing. 
my take would be you don't have to much of an OTT swing motion going on. if you draw a 'plane line' through hosel to just on the elbow & up the plane on the ways up & down isn't in too bad a shape at all.

 sure you keep the clubhead outside the hands in the first move to shaft at first parallel (that's a good ways better than dragging back inside round the legs) & you get to the top with shaft pretty parallel to original address plane & really don't throw it out & over during the transition.

so you coming down on a pretty good plane into impact slightly from the inside, shaft line on a pretty good plane through impact.

but an issue is that there's a ways too much club face rotation going on in a short time space at the bottom of the swing. this brought about by the move away from the get go.

would check both hands orientation on the handle & where in the hands the handle is. there is something that looks a little ways funky going on with the grip.

plus as you start back to halfways the hands, plus the right arm are a ways dominant & twisting the shaft counter-clockwise so the club face pretty closed when the shaft is at first parallel/horizontal, this also is preventing the right elbow folding good so allow the right forearm to rotate some.

so after transition coming down into the ball there's a lot going on with the hands trying to manipulate the face to ball. so too much club face rotation that's making it a good ways difficult to get solid strike with the middle of the face consistently.

my take would suggest a good look at the grip to get it more in the fingers & more neutral. 

then practice the takeaway with real quiet hands looking to have the leading edge of the club when the shaft is first horizontal to the ground at 90Âº(+ parallel to your toe line & ball/target line) so then the toe points straight up at the sky. from there allow the right elbow to fold sending the hand up while the elbow points to the ground. then just swing down & turn through impact.

(would put an alignment rod or club off your right little toe on a line with your toe line & parallel to the ball/target line to practice that first move to get the leading edge at 90Âº - will feel like the face is way open to you at this point but go with it - stop at this first shaft horizontal position to check that leading edge at 90Âº with the shaft also parallel to the stick/club on the ground. repeat a few times then make a swing - keep doing reps like this & see how you go.)


----------



## the_coach (Apr 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;HnluEV9Yt9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnluEV9Yt9s[/video]


----------



## the_coach (Apr 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;STA6p8J1WiE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STA6p8J1WiE[/video]


----------



## Kurt92 (Apr 26, 2015)

Some great advice there coach thanks. I have realised a while ago about keeping the club face slightly shut on the takeaway and before I take every shot I take the club back parallel to the floor to get the feel of what the face should be like at that point. However when I take my shot I find myself keeping it shut. 

It's pretty square at the top though isn't it? It looks fairly in line with my left arm at first glance but the clubface is something I'm working on. 

I think someone mentioned to me that I had a strong grip but when I put the right hand over the top more it feels unorthodox. (Probably because I'm used to having a strong grip). 

Does what I'm saying make sense haha?

Thanks again


----------



## Kurt92 (Apr 26, 2015)

Also, am I lacking wrist hinge at the top of swing? I very rarely get the club parallel to the floor right at the top and curious as to why.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 26, 2015)

my take would be it's kinda 'false square' at the top, because there's so much 'twisting' of the shaft & manipulation going on. left hand looks like not really setting 'upwards' & right elbow being prevented from folding.

have a good look at the last vid as to how both hands set & hinge little ways differently, how doing this then allows the right elbow to fold sending the hands & club 'up'.

any change feels odd/uncomfortable as it's not the norm habit move folks get used to over time. the ways the grip so club face & hands work is now currently it would seem to me a large part of the cause that's giving you the issues of unreliability of strike. 
so your re-timing of the hands/wrists/club face rotation, shaft rotation, taking 'back out' on the ways down what you 'put in' on the ways up makes it real difficult, more to consistently get 'wrong' than it's easy to 'time right' if you get my drift.
lessons a good ways to go if you able too. but if things all stay the same & 'comfortable' going to continue pretty much to get in results the patterns you been getting overtime.

would say if using the drill you can get that first move away so at shaft first horizontal to ground the leading edge is at 90Âº while the shaft is also parallel to the one off the right foot & toe line & also ball/target line. it would help a good deal as currently to my mind there's a ways to much face rotation going on to get reliable face direction stability through impact, so strike should get a ways more reliable.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Apr 27, 2015)

Slightly off topic here, but part of me came here to hear about a wonderful new invention fitted to the hosel to explosively increase clubhead speed .

Those videos have also proven slightly helpful to me as well!


----------

